# New to this website but not knew to ironmaglabs



## roiddy (Apr 12, 2012)

hello ive been working out for 5 years bodybuilder i mostly use the ironmaglabs site but i saw this one and decided to make an account here as well. i have used many of your products as i said i just decided to post on this website too  IML is the best Period! theres nothing else like it.


----------



## Arnold (Apr 12, 2012)

roiddy, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!


----------



## roiddy (Apr 12, 2012)

Prince said:


> roiddy, welcome to IronMagazine Forums!



thanks Prince you the man!


----------



## brazey (Apr 12, 2012)

Welcome...


----------



## returnofthdragon (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome to IM!


----------



## roiddy (Apr 13, 2012)

returnofthdragon said:


> Welcome to IM!



thanks man


----------



## Gena Marie (Apr 13, 2012)

Thanks    Welcome to the board.  Glad to hear you like our stuff


----------



## roiddy (Apr 13, 2012)

Gena Marie said:


> Thanks    Welcome to the board.  Glad to hear you like our stuff



Thank you  with out a doubt i do


----------



## charley (Apr 13, 2012)

Welcome!!


----------



## Curt James (Apr 13, 2012)

roiddy said:


> hello ive been working out for 5 years bodybuilder i mostly use the ironmaglabs site but i saw this one and decided to make an account here as well. i have used many of your products as i said i just decided to post on this website too  IML is the best Period! theres nothing else like it.



Thanks for checking out this side of the street, too, roiddy! Both sites have excellent info and great members. Welcome!


----------



## roiddy (Apr 13, 2012)

Curt James said:


> Thanks for checking out this side of the street, too, roiddy! Both sites have excellent info and great members. Welcome!



Thanks glad to be apart of this with you guys!


----------



## 69grunt (Apr 15, 2012)

Yo!!!


----------



## roiddy (Apr 15, 2012)

69grunt said:


> Yo!!!



was up?


----------



## SwollenMonkey (Apr 15, 2012)

welcome to IM bro


----------



## roiddy (Apr 16, 2012)

SwollenMonkey said:


> welcome to IM bro



thanks alot bro glad to be here.


----------



## ckcrown84 (Apr 16, 2012)

welcome


----------



## HardcoreTraining (Apr 16, 2012)

Welcome aboard man!  There's alot of knowledgeable people on here to handle any ques!tions you may have !


----------



## roiddy (Apr 17, 2012)

HardcoreTraining said:


> Welcome aboard man!  There's alot of knowledgeable people on here to handle any ques!tions you may have !



thanks alot man and will do of course


----------



## aminoman74 (Apr 19, 2012)

Welcome


----------

